

The Pythonista's Legacy - simgidacav
http://pastebin.com/pU4PbtK2

======
simgidacav
Dam'n... missed a comma, end of line 38! :(

~~~
simgidacav
Fixed version: [http://pastebin.com/zBPRJGRF](http://pastebin.com/zBPRJGRF)

